# Fatty question



## luke duke (Nov 5, 2009)

How much sausage should I use 1lb or 2lb? Also what is the ideal ziplock bag size? Is a 1 gal bag too small for 2 lb of sausage? It seems like it would be OK, but I'll defer to you guys.


----------



## bman62526 (Nov 5, 2009)

2 pounds is good.  I usually use 1 1/2.

The gallon Ziplock size is perfect!


----------



## michchef (Nov 5, 2009)

It's a matter of preference. If you plan on filling or stuffing the fattie, I'd definitely use 2 lbs of meat. If you're not stuffing, you don't even need a bag, just throw the roll in the smoker. And yes, a 1 gallon bag is perfect for rolling out 2 lbs of meat. I make enough fatties so that I go to the dollar store or Aldis and buy the cheapest bags you can find rather than using top name brands that are expensive and are only going to hold the meat for a matter of minutes, then get cut up.

What kind are you planning on making? I'm always lookin' for new fattie ideas.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 5, 2009)

I have the large size saran wrap and I prefer it to a baggie - it makes it easier to do the lattice work for me - What kind are you doing?


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 5, 2009)

I usually use 1 1/2 or 2 lbs of sausage we feed alot here so bigger the better. I don't use a ziplock baggie I use wax paper to smooth it out the ziplock bags that we have in stock are to small for me so I have leardned to make do. Then fill away to your heart content and don't forgwet the Qview. After all we are the kids and you have the candy


----------



## raceyb (Nov 5, 2009)

I use the 1.5 gallon zip lock which works perfect with my 8" fatty piston. My first attempts I used 1 lb per bag, but that is kind of thin and you risk blowouts. If doing two fatties, I use 1.5 lbs per ziplock, total of 3 pounds.


----------



## luke duke (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not sure what I'm going to stuff it with. I've got some ideas, but I ain't tellin' yet. I plan to take pics and post here. In the meantime here is a write-up that I did on another board of a previous cook (not quite a fatty):


----------



## raceyb (Nov 5, 2009)

wow, thjat is one beautifully stuffed tenderloin! and the temp graphic too!?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





You earned points!


----------



## got14u (Nov 5, 2009)

wow awesome luke duke. That is great ! points for the idea. and way to go with the temp graphs !


----------



## jerseyhunter (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice pork loin. Now as far as wrapping a fattie I like to use saran wrap so I can tighten it up like a tootsie roll and let it sit in the fridge over night.


----------



## smokemifugotem (Nov 6, 2009)

Ive always used gallon sized freezer bags and one pound of sausage. You do have to be careful to watch for blowouts though.. I have never tried more than a pound, but after reading some of the posts, im gonna give it a shot. I prefer to keep the ingredients well balanced, and i dont want too much sausage in my fatty. But thats just my taste.


----------

